# Projector issues



## hgreenbe (Jan 24, 2012)

I purchased the Panasonic PT-AE7000u and had it installed about three months ago. I set the lense setting at Dynamic. I am now experiencing a "flickering" of light and darker images (looks like a flourescent light bulb trying to start). I changed the setting to "normal" and am getting the same flickering. Is my issue with the projector or with one of my components? The flickering occurs when I watch all types of video.

I have also noticed a video/audio delay when streaming a movie or even watching a Blue Ray. A projector issue or a receiver issue? The delay ranges from a slpit second to three seconds.

Thanks in advance for your feedback and advice.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

That sounds like the drive for the bulb or the bulb its self is failing, defiantly an issue with the projector.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

Sound's like a lamp or lamp power supply issue. Have you tried changing the lamp over to low power mode - that sometimes fixes flicker problems. Run it in low power for a few 10s of hours and then you can switch it back. If that doesn't help (it should respond as soon as you change the power mode), it's time to call Panasonic since the lamp and projector are under warranty (the lamp is under warranty for a limited number of hours).
The audio problem is elsewhere since your projector has nothing to do with the audio. It's own delay is negligible. The device that receives your streaming video is responsible for maintaining audio/video sync, however since your BluRay is involved, it's most likely your AVR that's responsible - definitely _not_ your projector.


----------



## Mopar_Mudder (Nov 8, 2010)

Their are a lot of post on AVS from people with flicker issues. Sound like the only cure is to send it in for service, from my take it seems it might be the ballast and not the bulb. Good luck!


----------



## hgreenbe (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks much to the members who have given their advice. Much appreciated. I called Panasonic and described the problem. With no follow up questions on their part, they gave me an RMA for service. Sounds like I am not the first one with this type of issue. It would be interesting to hear from members who have exerienced similar issues with their 7000u.


----------

